# Bernstein/Vienna Mahler 9th on CD?



## Alberto1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have three of Bernstein's recordings of Mahler's 9th (NY, Berlin, Amsterdam), but can't find his recording with the Vienna Philharmonic on CD or MP3. Is it available anywhere? I've checked around with no luck.

Thanks


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sometimes you have to buy DVD.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've never seen Bernstein/VPO in Mahler 9 on CD. Only the DVD.


----------

